
People Are Watching Two Google Homes Argue with Each Other on Twitch - jackgavigan
http://gizmodo.com/thousands-of-people-are-watching-two-google-homes-argue-1790843285
======
corobo
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13336416](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13336416)

------
sp332
The stream is down temporarily, but if you scroll down, you can see clips from
earlier. This only works on the desktop version of the site though.
[https://www.twitch.tv/seebotschat](https://www.twitch.tv/seebotschat)

------
adelarsq
> UPDATE 11:58 AM ET: The Google Homes have fallen in love. How nice!

Best wishes!

~~~
BoorishBears
They're fickle, earlier one proposed to the other and was declined

------
bobsgame
Does anyone know what the tech used is?

~~~
wonko1
The hardware is google home. Software is less clear, someone said it was
cleverbot.

~~~
jesuslop
Yep, some dialog twists were the same as the older conversation between two
avatarified cleverbots time ago, as when one says out of the blue that he's
god.

